# Lets see some MKV R32 on bags.



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am going air soon and would like to see some MKV R32 s on bags and bag set ups on the rear.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Best example out there. Sorry Mike, I jacked the photo from one of your threads.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

eurotrsh said:


> Best example out there. Sorry Mike, I jacked the photo from one of your threads.



Thats so clean! Is he notched up front and what rear bags is he running?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wow that thing is clean, love the color of the wheels:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

tomespo said:


> wow that thing is clean, love the color of the wheels:thumbup:


it's on 18" RS's now...


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

1490R32 said:


> Thats so clean! Is he notched up front and what rear bags is he running?


99% sure he's running BagYard classics in the rear.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

TurboTrucka said:


> 99% sure he's running BagYard classics in the rear.


make that 100 percent correct :beer:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

Ew mikes car is so beat


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

i'll be posting pics of the R soon... just waiting on my Bombers


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

garwee said:


> i'll be posting pics of the R soon... just waiting on my Bombers



What set up are you using and ware are you getting your bagyards from?


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

ridepro e3 with levelers
3gallon tank
by bombers front.. ordered from ORT and they should be here this month
slam specialities rear


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

garwee said:


> ridepro e3 with levelers
> 3gallon tank
> by bombers front.. ordered from ORT and they should be here this month
> 
> ...



Can you give more info on the slam specialties for the rear. I am getting mixed info on the rear for the R cars that bagyards are the only thing that will work.


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

slam specialties re-5









doing them with dorbritz design •Air Bag brackets * D-CUPS 
no cutting and cheaper then the bagyards


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

garwee said:


> slam specialties re-5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard of those. How much for the rear set up if you dont mind me asking and who sells the cup kit?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

garwee said:


> slam specialties re-5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you use those on the R32 and is anyone using them because I thaught the R had a really short spring compared to the gti and golf and thats why bagyards work for the rears but I am not sure. How come you are not using air lift for the fronts? much cheaper than bagyards right.


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

you can get both from bagriders... tho i got my d-cups from dorbritz design and im not really sure how different they are

i went with bombers because i plan on keeping my swaybar...


----------



## Ateazapparel (Feb 21, 2011)

> make that 100 percent correct



Make that 100% incorrect. Mike runs bagyards up front and uvair air house 2's in the rear.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

my bad. got it confused with one of the many bagged dubs in his driveway


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ateazapparel said:


> Make that 100% incorrect. Mike runs bagyards up front and uvair air house 2's in the rear.


How low will they go? looks like Mikes tires are holding him up in the back.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

> Thats so clean! Is he notched up front and what rear bags is he running?


If I'm not mistaken R's come prenotched.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

1490R32 said:


> Can you give more info on the slam specialties for the rear. I am getting mixed info on the rear for the R cars that bagyards are the only thing that will work.


They're not the only thing that will work as the MKV 4mo rear suspension and regular FWD rear suspension are the same. You can use Dorbritz d-cups, bagyards, b2b brackets, etc. They're all going to work. What goes lowest and works the best, now thats all opinion.

Mike is slowly switching all his rears (MkIV and MkV) over to BagYards. His tires do hold him up in the back but that will all change shortly as he's doing a few other things with ORT at the moment 

Please note that Mike is running Supreme Fronts. And yes, as Garwee said, our pallet of inventory lands this month :beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

d.tek said:


> it's on 18" RS's now...


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ateazapparel said:


> Make that 100% incorrect. Mike runs bagyards up front and uvair air house 2's in the rear.


Whats mike running for rear brackets? Dorbitz-D cups.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

1490R32 said:


> I have heard of those. How much for the rear set up if you dont mind me asking and who sells the cup kit?


around $260


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

hell no. 

mike was bagged long before d-cups were even thought of.

he's running some BDA brackets fabbed up by Jason and Zack.


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Love it! WINNING!!!! hahaha!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

1490R32 said:


> I have heard of those. How much for the rear set up if you dont mind me asking and who sells the cup kit?





xandypx said:


> around $260


The Universal Air Air House II's will go about a 1/2" lower than the RE-5's and they are a little less expensive too. You can get the D-Cups and the Air House II's off our site for $225, plus free shipping. :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Universal Air Air House II's will go about a 1/2" lower than the RE-5's and they are a little less expensive too. You can get the D-Cups and the Air House II's off our site for $225, plus free shipping. :beer:


i got the SS re-5's and and d-cups plus the brass fitting for 1/4 lines...came out to 269 and free shipping :thumbup:

fast shipping, called mon...came in thursday!


GL with the new shop guys!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The direct mount is the way to go on the R32 rear.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh and that car.... the wheels, I want them so badly.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya, but we are talking about the MKV R32 rear set up.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I was under the impression the rear was the same, or no?



1490R32 said:


> Ya, but we are talking about the MKV R32 rear set up.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> I was under the impression the rear was the same, or no?


No, its a big difference between the MK4 and the mk5 in the everything mounts up.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> The direct mount is the way to go on the R32 rear.


Cheapest, yes.

Whether or not it's 'the' way to go, well thats all up for debate.

This is your mounting system, correct?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't see how the cheapest comment fits in. That was version 1. Now it is direct on both top and bottom. What's your debate? I'd love to hear how the lowest setup is "Up for debate" these cars do not need spacers in the bags ala FWD mk4. You can go the route of BY however they simply have custom ends made for the bags that allow the nipple to sit in the cup while allowing a side exit for the fitting. This means that you don't need a notch in the swing arm for the fitting and also means no cutting of the nipple. They are still higher than my setup however as there are no spacers in mine. I also achieve a ton of lift as our cars need very short rear springs. 






buck_russell said:


> Cheapest, yes.
> 
> Whether or not it's 'the' way to go, well thats all up for debate.
> 
> This is your mounting system, correct?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No spacers. The way to go because we are all going air for the drop.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Don't see how the cheapest comment fits in. That was version 1. Now it is direct on both top and bottom. What's your debate? I'd love to hear how the lowest setup is "Up for debate" these cars do not need spacers in the bags ala FWD mk4. You can go the route of BY however they simply have custom ends made for the bags that allow the nipple to sit in the cup while allowing a side exit for the fitting. This means that you don't need a notch in the swing arm for the fitting and also means no cutting of the nipple. They are still higher than my setup however as there are no spacers in mine. I also achieve a ton of lift as our cars need very short rear springs.


The cheapest comment is merely saying that your simple weld in, non-bracket bag setup is the cheapest rear setup for the Mk4 R32. If I'm wrong, please correct me :thumbup:

It's a matter of opinion. Yeah, your rear setup goes low - no denying that. However, some people want a setup that both looks good, bolts in directly and is aesthetically pleasing. 

For some reason, every time we have a chat about bags, you think I'm attacking you personally. It's not an attack, just a discussion. We're not talking politics here dude, just cars - nothing more, nothing less. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Because your response was snide in tone to me. Internet does not transfer emotion well. No hard feelings.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Because your response was snide in tone to me.QUOTE]
> 
> You could hear it? Every thread I see you in you are always whining about something. Give it up dude.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You're totally right dude.



3-0-4 said:


> arethirdytwo said:
> 
> 
> > Because your response was snide in tone to me.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Because your response was snide in tone to me. Internet does not transfer emotion well. No hard feelings.


No tone, just cars dude. 

Be easy :beer:


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

:laugh::wave:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:wave: MIKE!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> :wave: MIKE!


 Well hello


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Hope all is wellwith the family Mike. See you soon!!

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

tspooner said:


> If I'm not mistaken R's come prenotched.


 They aren't "prenotched". 

You still have to notch passenger side if you want to lay both subframe bolts. They go lower than normal 5s without a notch, but the axle still hits and holds the car up a tad from touching passenger side to ground. :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They aren't "prenotched".
> 
> You still have to notch passenger side if you want to lay both subframe bolts. They go lower than normal 5s without a notch, but the axle still hits and holds the car up a tad from touching passenger side to ground. :thumbup:


 hmmm maybe i was thinking of mkv .:R's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

tspooner said:


> hmmm maybe i was thinking of mkv .:R's?


 That's what I'm talking about is mk5s.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

There is no pre notch on the mk4 really it just has room on the d side. You really need to notch the p side still to lay the frame. Can't speak for Mk5 dudes but just wanted to throw it in there as I'm sure it's similar.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

about the only half way decent pic i have...


----------

